# Sports Ain't Sports Anymore...



## PoliticalChic (Sep 12, 2017)

...not if it's under the thumb of the 'Social Justice Warriors.'

Even sports commentators have to toe the Leftist line.

Remember when Limbaugh was fired by ESPN for opining that a black quarterback wasn't as good as the ESPNers wanted to claim, in their need to move the agenda forward?


"The comments referenced by Limbaugh came during Sunday's pregame show when the conservative talk show host offered the opinion that McNabb wasn't as good as the media perceived him to be.

"I think what we've had here is a little social concern in the NFL. The media has been very desirous that a black quarterback do well,'' Limbaugh said. "There is a little hope invested in McNabb, and he got a lot of credit for the performance of this team that he didn't deserve. The defense carried this team."
ESPN.com: GEN - Limbaugh resigns from ESPN


Last night's fiasco, when they put a sideline guy, who was Hispanic, but not up to the job, blubbered about 'diversity' as the reason for a coach's success....




"It's really not Sergio Dipp's fault. He was put in a horrible position by the suits at ES(JW)PN who view diversity as far more important than preparation, familiarity with the sport, or command of the English language. Sergio Dipp was introduced to the world last night late in the second quarter. By the time he was done with his first report, Dipp was exposed as being just a bit over his skis on the big stage when the lights went on. Now, all of social media is comparing him to the Boom Goes The Dynamite Guy."
Trainwreck! ESPN's Attempt at Diversity on Monday Night Football Goes Horribly Wrong


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2017)

well the NFL for sure is not the NFL anymore.no question on that the way the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for if they commit the same offense and always have the home town refs in their pockets come playoff time.

People here want to believe that NFL ratings are down at an all time low wanting to blame the elections on it last year and now kapernick not saluting the flag and blah blah blah in denial mode that the REAL reason NFL viewership is down at an all time low now is because the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal desperately trying to fool themselves it is now they are so much in denial a game near and dear to them has been tainted.

The proof is in the pudding on that in the fact that every NFL fan in the stadium  booed Shady Brady at the superbowl in santa clara two years ago.

Plus if that is not enough,viewership was down at an all time low for the NFL opener of the Chiefs and Patriots game thursday night? 

This against the team that won the SUPERBOWL last year?

Ratings also started dropping badly each year six years ago WAY before kapernick and others stopped saluting our corrupt governments flag.so much for the theory that Kapernick is to blame for the decline.



Also now with teams able to move their team at the drop of time anytime they want for a shiny brand new stadium putting that first ahead of tradition and history,sure is not the NFL it used to be either.


people need to come to terms with the real world and accept it that  these  two men below are the REAL reason NFL ratings are down and WHY the NFL is not the NFL anymore.












along with my point of teams moving at the drop of a dime now as well of course.there really are THOUSANDS of fans across the country angry as hell about the raiders even thinking about leaving oakland.the raiders are just not the Raiders if they dont play in Oakland same as the cowboys are not the cowboys if they dont play in dallas or your yankees the yankees if they dont play in new york. same thing.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 12, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> ...not if it's under the thumb of the 'Social Justice Warriors.'
> 
> Even sports commentators have to toe the Leftist line.
> 
> ...


. Rush didn't say that a "black" quarterback wasn't as good as a white quarterback did he ???


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 12, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ...not if it's under the thumb of the 'Social Justice Warriors.'
> ...




No.

He gave his considered opinion about the ability of McNabb, and attributed the overrating to the Liberal paradigm.

I don't follow football, 'cause I'm a NYGiant fan.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 12, 2017)

Sports haven't been sports in a long long time. 

The sport is incidental to profit. Simple decency is a thing of the past.  

eg -- blackball a guy for kneeling, worship a guy for dropping to his knee to thank god for a td, totally and completely and utterly ignore and even reward players for outright criminal behavior. 

Remember Michael Vick? He has given up nothing and neither has any other criminal. If they bring in the bucks, that's all that matters. 

Its shameful and so are the fans.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sports haven't been sports in a long long time.
> 
> The sport is incidental to profit. Simple decency is a thing of the past.
> 
> ...



the NFL especially rewards criminal behaviour from criminals like Michael Vick These  8   men below are just as much criminals as Vick  is as well and these are just a few in the NFL to mention.there are plenty more than criminals in the NFL other these 8 guys.these are just a few


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 12, 2017)

Remember Howard Cossell?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 13, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sports haven't been sports in a long long time.
> 
> The sport is incidental to profit. Simple decency is a thing of the past.
> 
> ...




"The sport is incidental to profit. Simple decency is a thing of the past."

Really, you moron???

*"Report: ESPN Losing 10,000 Subscribers a Day Over Its Political Left Turn"*
*Report: ESPN Losing 10,000 Subscribers a Day Over Its Political Left Turn - Breitbart




Laminate this and carry it in your wallet:

"Everything Leftists Touch Turns To .......Mud."*


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 13, 2017)

All cable companies are losing subscribers, nothing new, it's called streaming...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 14, 2017)

"....ESPN’s liberal agenda and collapsing business model.

.... it is bleeding subscribers, in part, because it has become, in his words, a social justice warrior network with disproportionate coverage of, for example, Caitlyn Jenner, Michael Sam, and Colin Kaepernick. Last December, _ESPN’s_ public editor acknowledgedhis network’s leftward movement.


On Monday, Jemele Hill, the co-host of the ratings-challenged 6 p.m. Eastern time _SportsCenter_ (_SC6_) took to Twitter to accuse President Trump of being a white supremacist and that he only won the presidency because of his skin color. ESPN subsequently issued a tweet that Hill’s comments didn’t reflect the position of ESPN and that the network had addressed the matter of her inappropriate actions with her. Hill reportedly earns a seven-figure salary from ESPN.


....ESPN allegedly suspended Linda Cohn, a 25-year ESPN employee, for comments she made on a New York City radio station last spring. Remarking about the April layoffs at the media company, Cohn explained to “Bernie and Sid” on WABC that overpaying the sports leagues for broadcast rights was one challenge. She added that the coverage of social or political issues was responsible for a percentage of the audience erosion, the _New York Post_ reported at the time.

Although it wasn’t publicly known until now, Cohn was benched..."
Jemele Hill Vs. Linda Cohn Reveals ESPN Double Standard, Clay Travis Claims


----------



## antiquity (Sep 15, 2017)

Jernele Hill keep her job with only a slap on the wrist because she is black and liberal...all the others who were fired from ESPN were mostly white. Remember Jimmy the Greek got fired for saying  “The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way....” If you know anything about southern slave holders you know they bred their slaves to be bigger and stronger.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 15, 2017)

antiquity said:


> Jernele Hill keep her job with only a slap on the wrist because she is black and liberal...all the others who were fired from ESPN were mostly white. Remember Jimmy the Greek got fired for saying  “The black is a better athlete to begin with because he's been bred to be that way....” If you know anything about southern slave holders you know they bred their slaves to be bigger and stronger.





"All *animals* are *equal*, but *some animals are more equal* than others."
Orwell.


----------



## orbi (Sep 15, 2017)

a "Quotation" about animals from the politically-confused orwell?

UGH.

and you mean the druggie limbaugh was rightfully fired for spreading his racist ignorance.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 15, 2017)

orbi said:


> a "Quotation" about animals from the politically-confused orwell?
> 
> UGH.
> 
> and you mean the druggie limbaugh was rightfully fired for spreading his racist ignorance.




Seems we've just learned who is confused.

You.


----------



## orbi (Sep 15, 2017)

try to avoid such ironic, hypocritical projection in the future. 

(in other words, you can't dispute The Truth)

you mean Laminate THiS:Time proves conservatives wrong all throughout History. the criminal trumpi "invented the phrase 'priming the pump'", "Mexico will" finance one of the stupidest "ideas" EVER, the illogical, ignorant “birther” insanity, SSM, Valerie Plame, the trickle-down economy-destroyer, "iraQi links" to 9/11, "Al Gore said he invented the internet", the not-so-swift boat lying traitors for money, climate change, inter-racial Marriage, The Civil Rights Movement, Segregation, the "Commie" witch hunts, Female Suffrage, slavery, The Revolution, the original "witch" hunts...and so on, and so on...(that is just in AMERiCAN History, you know! we could go further back if you haven't gotten the point yet)

(and notice that i am referring to ideologies. NOT political parties…which change depending on time and place)

(plus, of course, supporting a con "man" who scams the elderly, attacks Veterans and their Families, sexually assaults women, wants to date his daughter, loiters and lingers around girls as young as fifteen getting undressed...)


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 15, 2017)

orbi said:


> try to avoid such ironic, hypocritical projection in the future.
> 
> (in other words, you can't dispute The Truth)
> 
> ...


. Alot of accusations threre (orbi one kabooky). Putting together a character assassination folder on Trump eh ??  Best hope that you're not hit with a slander suit over those accusations you can't prove or back up.


----------



## mgh80 (Sep 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



In all fairness McNabb was a damn good Quarterback, and while he was never the best-at times he was top 5, and at worst top 10.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 16, 2017)

orbi said:


> try to avoid such ironic, hypocritical projection in the future.
> 
> (in other words, you can't dispute The Truth)
> 
> ...





A thousand monkeys sitting at typewriters will eventually produce Hamlet, but in the meantime they write your posts




Get ready for a dose of the truth, dopi....

The Left functions via this dictum:
"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life."
Leon Trotsky


That is the basis for your slaughter of over 100 million men, women and children.


Let's begin with definitions.
Nazism, communism, socialism..Liberalism, Progressivism,.and fascism....

1. Which stem from the works of Karl Marx?
2. Which is a form of command and control big government?
3. Which has no problem with genocide, actual or figurative, as an accepted procedure on its political enemies?
4. Which is based on the collective over the individual?
5. Which oppresses and/or slaughters its own citizens as pro forma (including depriving them of a living)....?
6. Which represents totalitarian governance?
7. Which believes that mandating/dictating every aspect of their citizen's lives is their prerogative?
8. Which aims for an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature by controlling every aspect of life

9. Which restricts free speech and thought?

10. Which can be summed up in Hegel's “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of obeying without protest”



And, of course, they all are do...they are all consubstantial.

*They are all the same in their ultimate plan for society: a totalitarian regime with the peons marching lock-step.*



Nazism

Communism

Socialism

Fascism

Progressivism

Liberalism






How about pointing out which of them are defenders of religious, political, and economic freedom, and recognize the individual as the most important element of society?
Right....none of 'em.
Only right wing philosophies...i.e., conservatism.


In your face, you dolt.....
...You're so dense that light bends around you.




Now, don't forget.....
Before being a smartass, it is wise to first ensure one is smart. Otherwise one is merely being an ass. Someone should have informed you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 16, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




McNabb isn't the point.

Allowing differing opinions is.

The Left...ESPN, Google, Democrats, Liberals.....doesn't.


----------



## orbi (Sep 16, 2017)

Exactly, MGH.

biggil, Go Learn how to Do Research. there is PLENTY of Evidence. how are you not aware of the scamming of the elderly, etc., with the criminal trumpi "university"?

(even the NAME is a lie!)

and he has ADMiTTED that he has been sexually assaulting women.


----------



## orbi (Sep 16, 2017)

see how CLUELESS conservatives are?

Go Learn Political Science. Liberals are Far LEFT. nazi/fascists are far right. 

for instance, which candidate do neo-nazis OVERWHELMiNGLY support?

never heard of david dukkke, huh?

conservatives DEFENDiNG Freedom?!

try to be less uninformed in the future. what about constantly attacking those Exercising First Amendment rights to Preserve Human Life? the [anti-]patriot act? pathetic, unAmerican attempts to prevent Marriage EQuality? 

(conservative nazis are homophobic, btw)

McNabb iS The Point...your false idol, the ignorant druggie limbaugh, was ONLY criticizing because of the colour of skin, dittohead.


----------



## mgh80 (Sep 16, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I'm all for allowing other POV's...but when it came to McNabb he was wrong (5 NFC East championships in 10 years).


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 16, 2017)

orbi said:


> Exactly, MGH.
> 
> biggil, Go Learn how to Do Research. there is PLENTY of Evidence. how are you not aware of the scamming of the elderly, etc., with the criminal trumpi "university"?
> 
> ...





Soooo......you're a slow learner, dopi???

OK....try again:


Get ready for a dose of the truth, dopi....

The Left functions via this dictum:
"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life."
Leon Trotsky


That is the basis for your slaughter of over 100 million men, women and children.


Let's begin with definitions.
Nazism, communism, socialism..Liberalism, Progressivism,.and fascism....

1. Which stem from the works of Karl Marx?
2. Which is a form of command and control big government?
3. Which has no problem with genocide, actual or figurative, as an accepted procedure on its political enemies?
4. Which is based on the collective over the individual?
5. Which oppresses and/or slaughters its own citizens as pro forma (including depriving them of a living)....?
6. Which represents totalitarian governance?
7. Which believes that mandating/dictating every aspect of their citizen's lives is their prerogative?
8. Which aims for an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature by controlling every aspect of life

9. Which restricts free speech and thought?

10. Which can be summed up in Hegel's “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of obeying without protest”



And, of course, they all are do...they are all consubstantial.

*They are all the same in their ultimate plan for society: a totalitarian regime with the peons marching lock-step.*



Nazism

Communism

Socialism

Fascism

Progressivism

Liberalism






How about pointing out which of them are defenders of religious, political, and economic freedom, and recognize the individual as the most important element of society?
Right....none of 'em.
Only right wing philosophies...i.e., conservatism.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 16, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...




Still can't come to grips with the point?

I don't believe I can help you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 16, 2017)

orbi said:


> see how CLUELESS conservatives are?
> 
> Go Learn Political Science. Liberals are Far LEFT. nazi/fascists are far right.
> 
> ...




"Go Learn Political Science. Liberals are Far LEFT. nazi/fascists are far right. "



Let's pretend that you are actually capable of learning.



*"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*


Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian


*1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*


*2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?"



Nazis were socialists and stood for the very same programs as other collectivists....such as Liberals.

Fascists, the same.
*


----------



## mgh80 (Sep 17, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I get and actually agree with your point...but your example is an awful one.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 17, 2017)

I still enjoy sports. And Baseball doesn't have and of that social justice bullshit. Listen to your tried and true local commentators during the game.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 17, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I still enjoy sports. And Baseball doesn't have and of that social justice bullshit. Listen to your tried and true local commentators during the game.




I suppose that that is true.

I watch/listen to just about every Yankee game....and don't find that sort of special praise for a particular race.

And even when the Yanks play on ESPN, I don't find any....so, perhaps baseball is exempt from the scourge.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...





If Limbaugh had criticized a white or Asian player.....think he would have been fired?


That's the point.


----------



## orbi (Sep 18, 2017)

"thinking" that your ignorant druggie false idol limbaugh shouldn't be rightfully fired for criticizing anybody based solely on skin colour is very dense.

(fan of the cheating evil empire, too?!)

re[-]posting your ridiculous revisionist "history" propaganda, which has already been easily shot down, is yet more Evidence of how slow you are to comprehend. 

just Quit embarrassing yourself with the "nazis are Liberal" nonsense. 

(you actually aren't aware that, when a new government is formed, they can call themselves whatever they want?)

(WOW)

for instance, the holocaust was all about anti-Semitism, homophobia...well, just xenophobia in general. now, not all conservatives are those things...but they are still exclusively conservative "ideals".

deep down, you must realize how incorrect you are...which is why you are choosing to remain willfully ignorant of these simple Questions:
1.which party/ideology/candidate do neo-nazis OVERWHELMiNGLY support?

2.never heard of david dukkke, huh?


----------



## orbi (Sep 18, 2017)

(seriously...i can't believe you somehow aren't aware of how many times the name of a government hasn't matched its description)(Go Learn History)(you really "think" they were just going to call themselves "the anti-Semitic homophobic xenophobic genocidal maniacs"?)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2017)

orbi said:


> "thinking" that your ignorant druggie false idol limbaugh shouldn't be rightfully fired for criticizing anybody based solely on skin colour is very dense.
> 
> (fan of the cheating evil empire, too?!)
> 
> ...





Let's see.....Liberals and socialists.....can't deny that these are peas in a pod.

Nazis.....that's short for National *Socialists..*...

Now...let's verify same via the programs of the Nazis....
'

The *Nationalsozialistische Volkswohlfahrt* (NSV), meaning "National Socialist People's Welfare", was a social welfare organization during the Third Reich. The NSV was established in 1933,.... The NSV became established as the single Nazi Party welfare organ in May 1933.[1] .... the programme was massively expanded, so that the régime deemed it worthy to be called the "greatest social institution in the world." One method of expansion was to absorb, or in NSDAP parlance coordinate, already existing but non-Nazi charity organizations. NSV was the second largest Nazi group organization by 1939, second only to the German Labor Front.

*The National Socialists provided a plethora of social welfare programs under the Nazi *concept of Volksgemeinschaft which promoted the collectivity of a “people’s community” where citizens would sacrifice themselves for the greater good. The NSV operated “8,000 day-nurseries” by 1939, and funded holiday homes for mothers, distributed additional food for large families, and was involved with a “wide variety of other facilities.”[4]

*The Nazi social welfare provisions included *old age insurance, rent supplements, unemployment and disability benefits, old-age homes, interest-free loans for married couples, along with healthcare insurance, which was not decreed mandatory until 1941[5] One of the NSV branches, the Office of Institutional and Special Welfare, was responsible “for travellers’ aid at railway stations; relief for ex-convicts; ‘support’ for re-migrants from abroad; assistance for the physically disabled, hard-of-hearing, deaf, mute, and blind; relief for the elderly, homeless and alcoholics; and the fight against illicit drugs and epidemics.”

These social welfare programs represented a Hitlerian endeavor to lift the community above the individual while promoting the wellbeing of all bona fide citizens. As Hitler told a reporter in 1934, he was determined to give Germans “the highest possible standard of living.” National Socialist People's Welfare - Wikipedia





Soooo....we've proven what every educated person knows:

a. all six of these are Left wing....
Communists, socialists, Nazis, Fascists, Liberals and Progressives

b. You're a total imbecile an a 'credit' to government schooling.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2017)

orbi said:


> "thinking" that your ignorant druggie false idol limbaugh shouldn't be rightfully fired for criticizing anybody based solely on skin colour is very dense.
> 
> (fan of the cheating evil empire, too?!)
> 
> ...





"never heard of david dukkke (sic), huh?"

*David Duke, the Democrat???*

State Senator, 1975 (Baton Rouge Area)[edit]
Threshold > 50%

First Ballot, November 1, 1975

Louisiana State Senate, 1975
Party Candidate Votes %
Democratic Kenneth Osterberger 22,287 66
Democratic David Duke 11,079 33
N/A Others 1
Total 100
State Senator, 10th District, 1979 (Suburban New Orleans)[edit]
Threshold > 50% First Ballot, October 27, 1979

Louisiana State Senate, 10th District, 1979
Party Candidate Votes %
Democratic Joseph Tiemann 21,329 57
Democratic David Duke 9,897 26
N/A Others 6,459 17
Total 37,685 100
Democratic Nomination for United States Presidential Candidate, 1988 (Louisiana results)[edit]
Threshold = Plurality

1988 Democratic Presidential primary in Louisiana
Party Candidate Votes %
Democratic Jesse Jackson 221,522 35
Democratic Al Gore 174,971 28
Democratic Michael Dukakis 95,661 15
Democratic Dick Gephardt 67,029 11
Democratic Gary Hart 26,437 4
Democratic David Duke 23,391 4
Democratic Others 16,008 3
Total 625,019 100
Electoral history of David Duke - Wikipedia



Duke left the KKK long before he became a Republicans....


"In 1979, after his first, abortive run for president (as a Democrat) and a series of highly publicized violent Klan incidents, Duke quietly incorporated the nonprofit National Association for the Advancement of White People (NAAWP) in an attempt to leave the baggage of the Klan behind."

David Duke - Wikipedia


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 18, 2017)

orbi said:


> (seriously...i can't believe you somehow aren't aware of how many times the name of a government hasn't matched its description)(Go Learn History)(you really "think" they were just going to call themselves "the anti-Semitic homophobic xenophobic genocidal maniacs"?)




Please let me know when you'd like to compare educational resumes.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 21, 2017)

Curt Shilling calls it the way it is:

ESPN is openly intolerant, Liberal, Progressive, bigoted bunch of people.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2017)

"ESPN, already unpopular with conservatives, is now facing the possibility of a boycott from furious liberals over the sports network’s suspension of host Jemele Hill.

ESPN suspended Hill for calling for a boycott of the Dallas Cowboys’ advertisers after Cowboys owner Jerry Jones threatened to bench any player who kneeled during the anthem. Hill’s boycott was her second violation of ESPN’s social media policies, the network said. She previously stirred controversy by calling President Trump a “white supremacist” on Twitter."
ESPN Faces Surprising Boycott After Suspending Jemele Hill


----------



## antiquity (Oct 10, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> "ESPN, already unpopular with conservatives, is now facing the possibility of a boycott from furious liberals over the sports network’s suspension of host Jemele Hill.
> 
> ESPN suspended Hill for calling for a boycott of the Dallas Cowboys’ advertisers after Cowboys owner Jerry Jones threatened to bench any player who kneeled during the anthem. Hill’s boycott was her second violation of ESPN’s social media policies, the network said. She previously stirred controversy by calling President Trump a “white supremacist” on Twitter."
> ESPN Faces Surprising Boycott After Suspending Jemele Hill



ESPN is suffering in the ratings. Ad revenue is down and there has been a major shake up among talking heads...more liberals like Jemele Hill who feel politics is their new focal point has been a key factor in ESPN downturn. I personally refuse to watch any NFL pre-game shows on any of the networks.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 17, 2017)

*"ESPN’s Scott Van Pelt Slams Network Critics: ‘You’re So Dumb That I Can’t Even Pray For You’*
*....SportsCenter anchor Jemele Hill calling Trump a white supremacist, to the network honoring Caitlyn Jenner with the Arthur Ashe Courage Award. *

*...Van Pelt took on those who have bailed on ESPN...*


*[Reader comments:]*
*Hope Pelt and Jamel are on the upcoming lay-off list at ESPN.*

*ESPN hates sports. They kept Scott Van Pelt and Jemele Heeeeeel, but laid off Jayson Stark, Ed Werder, and Ron Jaworski.
And now this interview explaining how much they hate their few remaining fans.
*

*Typical pajama boy liberal brought to us courtesy of U of Maryland. Even more reason not to watch ESPCN.*

*Leftists always think they know how to spend your money better. This is just another in the never ending stream of tantrums when they find out they can't spend yours while pissing all over you any longer.*

*...the alternative to watching the social justice warrior network known as espn ....Its shows are terrible, preachy feel good SJW garbage. *


*And they wonder why we hate ESPN. Why insult your customers? That is stupid and shows how liberalism is an ideology of hate."*
*ESPN’s Scott Van Pelt Slams Network Critics: ‘You’re So Dumb That I Can’t Even Pray For You’*



*Ain't it the truth.....*


----------



## my2¢ (Nov 18, 2017)

I don't recall the Limbaugh quote only my feeling at the time.  I felt it had to have been something that had been pinned up inside him for 5-to-7 years because it seemed to me what he was saying was 5-7 years behind the times.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 18, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> ...not if it's under the thumb of the 'Social Justice Warriors.'
> 
> Even sports commentators have to toe the Leftist line.
> 
> ...



Eh.. McNabb sucked.

Winston does, too.

You know who was good? Steve Young, that's who. He learned from Joe Money.

Also Testeverde, Eli, and Favre.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ...not if it's under the thumb of the 'Social Justice Warriors.'
> ...



I wouldn't know, MM.....

I'm not a football fan: I root for the NYGiants.....



The thread is to highlight the fact that ESPN has become more a political organ and less about sports.



And once more we find that everything Liberals touch turns to ........mud.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 27, 2018)

*American are fed up with the Liberal slant....and it's having a result.*


*"**ESPN Ditches Jemele Hill*
“Hill wants to continue her involvement in politics, and ESPN wants out of politics”

ESPN has been struggling recently, and one of the problems it is facing is its political partisanship.  ESPN’s president, Jimmy Pitaro, has been at the helm of ESPN for five months, and one of his goals is to refocus ESPN on *gasp* sports.  To that end, outspoken leftist Jemele Hill has been bought out of her contract.

Hill, you may recall, was quietly moved off of Sports Center for tweeting that President Trump is a “white supremacist.”
ESPN Ditches Jemele Hill


America turning in the right (no pun intended) direction.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 24, 2018)

"Happy Thanksgiving: ESPN Lost Two Million Subscribers This Year
 Remember ESPN? The network that was once a flagship of sports journalism has been infested by *political correctness and liberal bias.* The effects have been visible. Since 2011, ESPN has lost 15 million subscribers.

...employees pretending to be liberals in order to keep their jobs. Former ESPN reporter Britt McHenry said she was reportedly barred from liking tweets from conservatives of the social media platform.

 In April of 2017, longtime host Linda Cohn was suspended for suggesting the increasing political aspect of the network’s reporting and coverage might be responsible for the 10-million subscriber loss over the past five years at the time. I mean, when stuff like this happens with regards to commentator assignments, you’ve got to be kidding me."
Happy Thanksgiving: ESPN Lost Two Million Subscribers This Year


----------



## Toro (Nov 24, 2018)

High scoring leads to high ratings for the NFL - CNN


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 24, 2018)

Toro said:


> High scoring leads to high ratings for the NFL - CNN




"This is even more problematic for ESPN when you consider what’s on the horizon — ESPN is paying $2 billion a year for Monday Night Football and that deal expires in 2021. Can ESPN afford to continue to pay $2 billion a year for Monday Night Football based on its present subscriber losses?

No way."
Ibid.


----------



## Toro (Nov 24, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > High scoring leads to high ratings for the NFL - CNN
> ...



But Amazon/Facebook/Apple certainly can.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 22, 2019)

Congrats to the Sandman, .....Mariano makes it with 100% of the vote!!!

Yup....he was the greatest closer.

And, I'm gratified that Mike Messina made it, too....


But a verification of this thread is that Curt Schilling didn't.....and if any fan is honest, he'll admit it was about his politics, not his talent.



*"Schilling* was *not* elected to the Baseball *Hall of Fame* and earned just 60.9% of the vote. He has appeared on *Hall of Fame* ballots since 2013 but has yet to be voted in. ... Trump wrote, "Curt *Schilling* deserves to be in the Baseball *Hall of Fame*. Great record, especially when under pressure and when it mattered most.1 hour ago
*Curt Schilling not elected to Baseball Hall of Fame | SI.com"*

https://www.si.com/mlb/2019/.../curt-schilling-not-elected-baseball-hall-fame-vote-result...


Tough to be right, and on the Right in any venue today.

Just ask Curt Schilling.......or Nick Sandman.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 22, 2019)

"Schilling is an outspoken conservative and Trump supporter who joined Breitbart as a contributor in 2016. He was not invited to the Red Sox's celebration of the 2004 World Series team."
Curt Schilling not headed to Cooperstown


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 21, 2019)

Here's a darn good indication that folks are sick and tired of Liberals:


*"ESPN President: ‘Our Fans Do Not Want Us to Cover Politics’*
Today’s _Los Angeles Times_ profiles ESPN President Jimmy Pitaro, who took over running the network in March 2018. Deep in the article:

Pitaro has also satisfied ESPN’s more traditional fans by steering commentators away from political discussions on-air and on social media, which heightened during President Trump’s criticism of NFL player protests against social injustice during the playing of the national anthem.


“Without question our data tells us our fans do not want us to cover politics,”Pitaro said. “My job is to provide clarity. I really believe that some of our talent was confused on what was expected of them. If you fast-forward to today, I don’t believe they are confused.”
ESPN's Jimmy Pitaro & Politics: 'Our Fans Do Not Want Us to Cover Politics' | National Review









*Next.....get Democrats/Liberals out of government!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 13, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> ...not if it's under the thumb of the 'Social Justice Warriors.'
> 
> Even sports commentators have to toe the Leftist line.
> 
> ...







*"Nationals Announcer Blames Home Run Spike on Global Warming*
Washington Nationals announcer F.P. Santangelo suggested during Tuesday night's loss to the Chicago White Sox that "global warming" is contributing to the historic pace of home runs so far this season.

"I think the bats, plus the balls, plus launch angles, plus pitchers throwing hard, plus global warming is why there's so many home runs," Santangelo said in the fifth inning, just after White Sox rookie Eloy Jimenez hit a monster home run to centerfield."
Nationals Announcer Blames Home Run Spike on Global Warming


----------

